# featherlite 21



## HoustonR6ryda (May 28, 2005)

Hello-I bought a Weedeater FL21-curved shaft 22cc motor and it has ran well.
I attempted to start it and after the second pull,the pull string sprung free
as no compression.I could hear the cranking mechanism had come loose.
I removed the cover and found the 2.5 inch bolt that also holds the shaft was loose-seemed like an easy fix so I tightened it all back and things appear well but I cant get it to start ,this cheap trimmer has ran well up until this point.Is it possible that the I got the timing off :freak: ,or is there a mark for the 
timing? Thanks


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Most likely the flywheel key has sheared and the flywheel is not in the proper position on the crankshaft... so yes, you timing is off. The flywheel key is nothing more then for positioning the flywheel in the proper postion on the crank.

You can take the wacker apart again and look at the hole in the flywheel. You will see where the key was sheared off... if you look on the crank you will see where it should go. Take a sharpie (or some kind of marker) and mark on top of the flywheel where they key position is. Also mark on the crank where the groove is. Now just postion the flywheel so the two marks line up and tighten it back up real good (I use a small "butterfly" impact wrench).

You should then be all set to go.


----------



## HoustonR6ryda (May 28, 2005)

Hank, I thank you very much for the help--I will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## HoustonR6ryda (May 28, 2005)

Sir Hank you are the man -follwed your instructions and she fired up first pull.
I was so stoked that I went ahead and fixed the pull string on My Coleman Powermate
1000 generator,broken since hunting season.Both projects a success.Thank you very much.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Cool! Glad to help.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

There's just one thing I would like to add to Hank's post...

Follow Hanks instructions, but add a good dab of JB Weld where the flywheel key use to be on the flywheel. This will sort of form a new key and will help to prevent the flywheel from getting out of place again. You don't have to do this, but it's a little extra insurance.


----------



## HoustonR6ryda (May 28, 2005)

*on the same page with ya*

Yes my thoughts exactly-I went with red Loctite via the air impact-when I assembled it back, hopefully it will hold in place. J.B.'s next if I go at it again .Tackled front-n-back yards with no problems.Thanks.......this is
a great forum :thumbsup:


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Tightening the bolt properly will hold it. In fact you don't want to completely secure it to the crank... they are made to spin if something causes the flywheel or engine to stop suddenly. If it is secured to the crank you will likely twist the crank and then the motor is trash... or at least not worth fixing.

As I noted above, the key does nothing to prevent the flywheel from twisting and it isn't suppose to. It is there only for proper placement during assembly.


----------

